# Ievan Polkka



## CristinaBurke

Can anybody translate for me, in English, this finland song?

Nuapurista kuulu se polokan tahti
jalakani pohjii kutkutti.
Ievan äiti se tyttöösä vahti
vaan kyllähän Ieva sen jutkutti,


The rest here (only the first part was posted).


> Song lyrics may be quoted up to a maximum of four lines. Members are welcome to post links to complete lyrics, but may not copy extensive quotations to these forums for copyright legal reasons. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations beyond four lines will be removed.


----------



## CristinaBurke

It's true, Jana337, I send many lines, sorry.
Thanks for the link, I think in the end ot that page there's the translation of this song.


----------



## allwords

*If you roll down the bar of your original song lyrics link, you will find a pretty good English translation! This is a very lively dance number (it should be: polKKa) in a strong dialect. *


----------



## Ilmo

There is a small typing error in the title.
It ought to be: Ievan polkka
The word "ievan" is the genitive form of "ieva", which is in turn a dialect form of the Finnish Christian name Eeva (corresponding Eve in English)
Otherwise, the text is correctly written in a dialect spoken in an eastern province of Finland.

Moderation Note
Posts below have been merged from another thread for the same topic.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hi, could anyone tell me if this song played in this website is in Japanese? 
If so, could anyone tell me at least what is it about?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Flaminius

I have been "spinning" for more than 10 minutes in total but this is not Japanese.  What a pity since I really like it.   

I transfer it to Other Languages Forum.  Hope you have better luck there.  But bear in mind that it might turn out to be a beautiful gibberish (native speaker's intuition).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's *Ievan Polkka.*

This  is one of my favorite songs, so relaxing!

The original song, written by Eino Kettunen, is sung in *Savo Finnish*, but this version, which is performed by Loituma, is indeed a phonetical gibberish and contains a couple of Finnish words.

You can find the lyrics here.


----------



## ronanpoirier

That's one vicious song!
Thank you very much for your help! MY friend is gonna love it!

_o/


----------



## Flaminius

Here is a complete lyric with the _gibberish_ part transcribed.


----------

